# Any EV Dealers in Central Florida



## Hmunster123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm working here for the next year or two and don't have a lot of money to waste on gas. I'm in Kissimmee which is right near south Orlando. Does anyone know of any ev dealers in this area? I found a link online for a place called Southern Electric Cars in Gainesville but the email link bounced back to me when I tried to contact them. Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------

